# Almost black discaharge?



## yanni

Hello

I am now on day 6 of my 2 ww and have since day 3 had a slight brown liquid come away with the melting of the cyclogest suppository, today when I wiped it had gone almost black and has a few stretchy pieces in it which are very tiny. Could this be my AF begining? Or getting ready to in a few days time. I started my AF on day 10 last year but don,t quite remember if I had this happen. I don,t think so!
I have very slight AF pains but not bad.
Hope you can give me some advice.
Jackie


----------



## Ruth

It could be the start of af but could just as easily be an implantation bleed. Only the test will tell you for sure. Do remember that each cycles experience can be different.

Ruth


----------

